# Happy New Year !!



## ccheese (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello my friends…. It’s time for my new years greetings to my friends
in different lands….

To Adler, Erich and trecker: Ein glückliches neues Jahr

To Seesul: Stastny Novy Rok

To V2 and Wurger: Szczesliwego Nowego Roku

To Marcel and Ron Handgraaf: Gelukkig nieuwjaar

To ppopsie: Akemashite Omedetou Gozaimasu

To panzerfaust and parmigiano: Felice Anno Nuovo or Buon anno

To jgonzales: Feliz año Nuevo

To loomaluftwaffe: Manigong Bagong Taon

To Milos Sijaki: Srecna Nova godina

To Philge’ and Saburo: Bonne année

To my friends who are Jewish: Shana Tova

To those from Canada, Australia, the UK or New Zealand:
“Happy New Year” (with appropriate accent)

And to all the rest, a Happy New Year…. May all your dreams 
come true. But…… be careful what you wish for…

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Charles, thank you, i wish you the same, if you are ever in my neck of the woods i would be honored to buy a drink. HAPPY NEW YEAR to you and your loved


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2007)

Cheers Charles, right back at you!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I will wish Happy New Year only when it is the New Year. 

It is considered bad luck here to wish it earlier.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you dear Charles,same to you. 

SZCZĘŚLIWEGO NOWEGO ROKU !!!!!!!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well I will wish Happy New Year only when it is the New Year.
> 
> It is considered bad luck here to wish it earlier.



Really?

Thats a new one on me. 

On New Years Eve we leave coins outside.


----------



## seesul (Dec 29, 2007)

thank you Charles, the same to you.
*
Všechno nejlepší v novém roce*


----------



## v2 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you Charles,same to you!

Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku 2008!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 29, 2007)

And the same to you Charles  

TO


----------



## mkloby (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy new year and drive safely.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Really?
> 
> Thats a new one on me.
> 
> On New Years Eve we leave coins outside.



You can wish some one good luck in the new year or to have a good new year but you do not tell them Happy New Year until it is the New Year.

Before New Year we wish them a Guten Rutsch which sort of translates to a Good Slide into the New Year.

Same with birthdays. You dont with someone a Happy Birthday before there Birthday or if you can not party on your Birthday you do it after and not before.

Its okay for others to do so, that is just not how we do it.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 29, 2007)

wilbur1 said:


> Charles, thank you, i wish you the same, if you are ever in my neck of the woods i would be honored to buy a drink. HAPPY NEW YEAR to you and your loved




Wilber: Thank you, and just where is your neck of the woods ?

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Dec 29, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well I will wish Happy New Year only when it is the New Year.
> 
> It is considered bad luck here to wish it earlier.



Sorry, Chris... no offense intended.... 
Hope you have a good one, tho


Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Sorry, Chris... no offense intended....
> Hope you have a good one, tho
> 
> 
> Charles



No I did not take any offense. You do not need to apologize. I was just explaining to Heinz why I will wait until the New Years to wish you a Happy New Years.

As I said each and everyone does things there own way. You did not do anything wrong and you do not need to apologize.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks very much charles! you and the missus have a great one too.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy new year, Mr. Cheeseman. To you and the missus.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind wishes. Matt308: What's this mister stuff ?
I was an enlisted man ! 

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Dec 29, 2007)

Best whooshes for the new year to all. Here's to health, wealth, great photos and plenty or warbird filled airshows.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Thank you all for the kind wishes. Matt308: What's this mister stuff ?
> I was an enlisted man !
> 
> Charles




Forgive me. I grew up in the south and have respect for my elders. Everything out of my mouth is 'yes ma'am, no ma'am, yessir, no sir'.


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy NewYear CCheese!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, TT. And, Matt, I'll accept that. Don't hear it too much
these days. Most of the time it's either Naw or yep. Most children don't
know how to say sir and ma'am. Thanks, Matt.

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy Freakin New Year!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2008)

Frohes Neues Jahr!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 1, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Wilber: Thank you, and just where is your neck of the woods ?
> 
> Charles


 Sorry charles didnt see that till just now. Im in San Diego, place called Escondido about 40 min south of temecula


----------

